
Go high-performance encryption utility: hpenc alternative - stargrave
https://git.cypherpunks.ru/cgit.cgi/gohpenc.git/tree/README
======
sd8dgf8ds8g8dsg
> git.cypherpunks.ru uses an invalid security certificate. The certificate is
> not trusted because it was signed using a signature algorithm that was
> disabled because that algorithm is not secure. Error code:
> SEC_ERROR_CERT_SIGNATURE_ALGORITHM_DISABLED

stargrave: Please look into this. If you want to push crypto on new users, a
broken SSL cert is not looking good.

[https://www.sslshopper.com/ssl-
checker.html#hostname=git.cyp...](https://www.sslshopper.com/ssl-
checker.html#hostname=git.cypherpunks.ru)

[https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/analyze.html?d=git.cypherpun...](https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/analyze.html?d=git.cypherpunks.ru&s=2001%3a470%3a1f13%3aaa9%3a0%3a0%3a0%3a2&latest)

~~~
sd8dgf8ds8g8dsg
Also, what is the ties with Russia Today here? RT is one of the government
controlled propaganda machines of the Russia info wars.

Source:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RT_(TV_network)#Propaganda_cla...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RT_\(TV_network\)#Propaganda_claims_and_related_issues)

